# Italy Serie A 18-19 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2009)

18 Apr 17:00 Genoa v Lazio  1.72 3.40 4.50   
18 Apr 19:30 Juventus v Inter Milan  2.37 3.00 2.90   
19 Apr 14:00 Atalanta v Reggina  1.57 3.50 6.00   
19 Apr 14:00 Cagliari v Napoli  2.25 3.10 3.10   
19 Apr 14:00 Catania v Sampdoria  2.37 3.10 2.87   
19 Apr 14:00 Palermo v Bologna  1.66 3.40 5.00  
19 Apr 14:00 Roma v Lecce  1.33 4.50 8.00   
19 Apr 14:00 Siena v Chievo  2.30 2.62 3.60   
19 Apr 14:00 Udinese v Fiorentina  2.75 3.00 2.50   
19 Apr 19:30 AC Milan v Torino  1.33 4.50 8.00


----------

